# Mirage_Man Camo



## donn_ (Feb 8, 2008)

I've been fascinated with this finish on lights ever since I got a 3D in it. I've added an Aleph 19 with a Surefire E-series clicky to my collection:







The only other one I've seen, so far, is EricMack's "Deerhunter" Aleph 3 (Milkified!):






I'm curious to see what other lights went through this amazing process.

Post 'em here, folks!


----------



## willrx (Feb 8, 2008)

I do not have any of these, but agree-very nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sunspot (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice looking. Where did you get the Mag?


----------



## Cuso (Mar 1, 2008)

The man should really do another run of these..


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 1, 2008)

I would love to see how this masterful work is done. It is truly awesome looking!


----------



## donn_ (Mar 2, 2008)

Cuso said:


> The man should really do another run of these..



Mega-dittos!

I've got an almost full set of Mr. Bulk lights in bare aluminum which would go into such a run. Also some TnC C-flex lights, a KI-T, some Alephs and various other odds-n-ends.


----------



## billybright (Mar 2, 2008)

I have one of the camo Orb Raw's;
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/143557


----------



## donn_ (Nov 18, 2008)

It's taken 9 months (That must be the gestation period of a Camo light.), but I've finally added another light from this run to my collection:











This is one of the most beautiful finishes I've seen on flashlights.


----------



## donn_ (Jan 26, 2009)

Another addition!


----------



## willrx (Jan 26, 2009)

Brilliant! I agree with your thoughts on the finish.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a blank canvas just waiting for some kind of anno...hmmmm. Email sent!


----------



## nailbender (Jan 27, 2009)

Those are so cool Donn, nothing quite like it anywhere.

Dave


----------



## donn_ (Dec 25, 2009)

When I saw karlheinz3's listing in B/S/T, it reminded me I haven't posted an update of my mini-herd of these lovelies.






The 1x18650 C on the right is the latest addition.

Here's another shot with a couple of Alephs which seem at home with this group:


----------



## karlheinz3 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm glad I didn't sell mine!


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 27, 2010)

karlheinz3 said:


> I'm glad I didn't sell mine!



Mine now, we did a swap / buy with 2 rare lights of mine going to Karl for this & cash...


----------



## Jaq (Jul 28, 2010)

Don,
Great collection of camo lights. Every where I wonder on this site, I see your post or thread with new and unusal flashlights. (Especially the pelican box collection)

I guess when you get bored with this hobbie, you could sell all your lights and from the proceeds you could purchase a small island in the south pacific. 

What would be the single light that you would keep?

Jaq


----------



## donn_ (Jul 28, 2010)

nfetterly said:


> Mine now, we did a swap / buy with 2 rare lights of mine going to Karl for this & cash...



Let me know when you want to swap it for something else. I've always got room for one more. :naughty:


----------



## donn_ (Jul 28, 2010)

7 months since the last acquisition. Here's the new group shot:






The latest is the Pineapple Aleph 3, sporting a Ganp brass bezel ring and a direct drive SST-50 LE. :twothumbs


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 29, 2010)

OMG!!! These things are freakin' sweet!!! Looks like something Snake would carry on Metal Gear Solid!


----------

